# More NHRA Legends?



## Seventy7 (Jul 4, 2012)

Just curious, do you think they'll be more cars like the Legends we recently got? Any chance of say a Snake and Mongoose slot set? 

Everyone seems really happy with these, any chance on continuing with a second wave?


----------



## GTPguy (Oct 17, 2008)

My guess is that they will release the four other 'Legends' cars they have in diecast. Those would be:

Shirley 'Cha Cha' Muldowney 1972 Mustang
Don Garlits 1971 Charger
Connie Kalitta Bounty Hunter 1972 Mustang
Fosters King Cobra 1972 Mustang


----------



## jimmygolds (Jan 29, 2012)

i agree, seeing that they already have molds made for mustangs,camaros and chargers,and they are proberly gonna follow what they do in die cast, it would be nice if they did do cuda's, challengers,vega's etc, i wonder if they still have the molds from years ago when they did the die cast dragsters as johnny lightning,i have mounted those bodies on 4 gear chassis's


----------



## Seventy7 (Jul 4, 2012)

Ever since I came to this forum, saw the slot stuff and dug out my little collection I really don't care too much for die cast save for some select JL and HW.

I'd love to see a Snake and Mongoose set, Don Garlits would also be really awesome. I'm surprised we haven't heard anything yet. It seems this set really made an impact on collectors, I haven't heard a single gripe and it looks like they sold really well. 

C'mon Auto World..TAKE MY MONEY!!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Gripe...*



Seventy7 said:


> Ever since I came to this forum, saw the slot stuff and dug out my little collection I really don't care too much for die cast save for some select JL and HW.
> 
> I'd love to see a Snake and Mongoose set, Don Garlits would also be really awesome. I'm surprised we haven't heard anything yet. It seems this set really made an impact on collectors, *I haven't heard a single gripe *and it looks like they sold really well.
> 
> C'mon Auto World..TAKE MY MONEY!!


When the First two Legends cars originally came out, I complained that the Jungle Jim Camaro didn't look right, ie- it's nose is too short. Funny thing is, the only car I really wanted was the JJ car, and eventually bought a Blue one.... but I still say the Nose is too SHORT ! :freak:


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I've been to the Autoworld Store about 3 times in the last month and a half. I got the Legends Release in those trips. 

I asked the manager about another Legends Of The Quarter Mile Release. He said they are planning on another one. I think within the next 6 months.

Randy.


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

I raised the Snake & Mongoose question when I saw the movie trailer. That idea was shot down, because Hot Wheels was the real car sponsor, and Mattel is an AW competitor. I wish Mattel would make the cars to run on the AW track, but that won't happen. Mattel is asleep.

A new AW Legends dragstrip set is scheduled for next month. My guess is a Kalitta vs Muldowney funny car set. That would make sense, because they have done both cars in 1/24. They could do a Kalitta vs Muldowney top fuel set. I would love to see the pink Muldowney car. My crystal ball is kind of broken. For all I know they will make a chrome car set. (I HATE those chrome cars they have been doing lately!)

Mike Cook


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

BUT...the chrome cars are strippable for making customs! Nothing on earth takes off AW paint...


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

grungerockjeepe said:


> BUT...the chrome cars are strippable for making customs! Nothing on earth takes off AW paint...


What do you use to take the chrome off?

Randy.


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

grungerockjeepe said:


> BUT...the chrome cars are strippable for making customs! Nothing on earth takes off AW paint...


I have used Scale Coat II on a few of the newer cars and the paint came off with no problem.

Dave


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

What the O man said would be my choice...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I play with fire... Lacquer thinner will remove AW paint. Even the stubborn dark blue suburban paint. BUT, if you get too greedy in the stripping process, or get the paper towel too wet with thinner and then get the body too wet, you'll start removing plastic with the paint. Especially troublesome are the stripes and other tampos. They will come off, but the paint around them will too, and since it's not going down to plastic at the same rate, there will be ghost images on the body. If you get the plastic too hot, detail will be the first thing the body loses.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Not sure you have this product there but this stuff cleaned the paint off a AW graffiti car good! And yes some more legends cars would be great.


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

grungerockjeepe said:


> BUT...the chrome cars are strippable for making customs! Nothing on earth takes off AW paint...


I take it off with Scale Coat II , Wash away , Its expensive but works great .Just drop the body in the liquid let it sit for a day or two and it usually comes out perfectly clean and the plastic is actually shiney !


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

99% Alcohol works great for taking the paint off.

Windex takes the chrome off.

I wouldn't mind seeing a Bob Glidden Pinto.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

blue55conv said:


> I raised the Snake & Mongoose question when I saw the movie trailer. That idea was shot down, because Hot Wheels was the real car sponsor, and Mattel is an AW competitor. I wish Mattel would make the cars to run on the AW track, but that won't happen. Mattel is asleep
> 
> Mike Cook


Since they have been doing movie sets only the past few years, wouldn't it 
Make sense for Mattel to release a Snake vs Mongoose set to coincide with the movie?
Granted, it would probably be a figure eight set, but the cars would be a hit.
It would be going too far to think they would actually release an ho dragstrip.

I bet the Mattel funny cars will outrun the AW funny cars...


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

It seems that the chrome cars are only good for stripping. It would be less trouble if AW just offered undecorated bodies for the modelers and racers that want to do their own painting.

Mike Cook


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The latest T Jet release laughed at bleach, and they laughed at Windex. Either they coated them with something after the chrome process, or my Windex is dead, which I doubt because I stripped bumpers with ease. I had to go straight to lacquer thinner, which did work okay, though the decals they placed on the bodies (like the flames) took extra work, and left a ghost imprint on them. 

I wish AW would sell just body kits in unpainted form also. It would make my life easier, and if they molded a few in black (the chrome parts too) that would help even more.


----------

